

Ask HN: How to cope with social anxiety and panic disorders, without drugs?  - init0


======
kristianp
I believe that the current best practice is that the combination of cognitive
behavioural therapy and drugs together is better than either alone.

Good luck.

~~~
init0
I was on cipralex!

------
Edmond
Speak to a psycho-therapist, they can recommend behavioral modification
strategies... however if you speak to such a professional and they determine
that drugs are best for your situation, you really should follow their advise.

We take meds for headaches and all types of other ailments, there should be no
stigma in taking meds for mental problems when you need them..

hope this helps.

------
factorialboy
Meditation. Google "Jon Kabat Zinn", "Ajahn Brahm" or "Eckhart Tolle".

PS: Meditation has nothing to do with Hinduism, Buddhism or any other
religion. ;-)

~~~
init0
:D Nice!

------
farseer
Strenuous exercise or other activity that keeps your mind busy throughout the
day. A hectic work routine helps.

------
cpt1138
Maybe strenuous exercise and eating right. It's done a lot for my anxiety.
YMMV.

